# Fibrocystic breasts



## Justwannabenormal (Jun 2, 2017)

Dose anyone here suffer from fibrocystic breasts? My hormones are completely out of whack. I don't know if it is related to my IBS (brought on by SIBO). My hormones really seemed to have taken a dump since SIBO. They are just all over the place. I wonder if it is related.

My left breast became swollen about two weeks ago, and painful. So of course I googled it, and read all sorts of scary things. I went to see my OBGYN yesterday who said that both of my breasts are fibrocystic, and that I have a fibrocystic lump that is in the left breast (and extremely painful).

Does anyone else here suffer from this? Are there any vitamins or supplements that I can take to make my breasts healthy again? I am suffering from such crazy hormone imbalances. I always have had dodgy hormones, but since developing SIBO everything has gotten much, much worse.


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

yes, i have fibrocystic breasts. i really don't think they are related to sibo or ibs but that's just my opinion. my gyn said that it's just something that happens to some women. it can be hereditary. my mother had them. i'm post menopausal now but they did get particularly swollen and painful right before my period. now they don't hurt quite as much. and yes, i have lumps in them too.

i never heard of any vitamins or supplements that will help with that. i think they say to avoid caffeine and salt if you have them but i never did lol....need my coffee!


----------



## ccoleman (Apr 10, 2017)

About 10 years ago my doctors thought I had fibrocystic breast disease because of how much pain I had especially in my left breast. It turned out that one of my problems with my left breast came as a result of not having enough hormone in the pill I was taking at the time. One of the other symptoms I had too was burning around my nipples. I found out later that I had a condition called costochondritis which is an inflammation of the cartilage around the ribcage.

When I had my mammogram last year thanks to a family history of breast cancer my left breast hurt for an entire week afterward. The reason is because the mammogram irritated the costochondritis.


----------

